# Endurance



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish i had the time to go for a trail ride :roll:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish I was in America then I would come!!!

I do endurance too!  

Here's the Australian site if you wat to have a look.

http://www.aera.asn.au/

And here is the trainer I ride fors site:

http://www.freewebs.com/splendacrest/


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahh that's so cool.


----------



## AmityProductions (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Guy's, The Tom Quilty Committee approved me to make an official Souvenir DVD of the event.Australias premier Endurance ride. It's nothing to do with the ABC production.
It's a one hour DVD with interviews etc.
Have a look at (LOW RES) clips on youtube. The actual DVD is Shot in HD and brought back to DV.
Includes some helmet cam footage. Pre ride briefing. Interview with Chief Vet and a few international riders. Also Prize presentation (Meg Wades acceptance speech). Day and night footage. DVD is PAL format, most new DVD players will play PAL and NTSC ... but worth checking if you want to order a copy.
Tony Nixon.
www.YouTube.com/theaustralianhorse's Channel


----------

